# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين > مكتب أستاذ هيثم الفقي >  الاكراة كمانع من موانع المسئولية الجنائية مقدمة : - تعريف الإكراه : -أنواع الإكراه

## هيثم الفقى

*الاكراة كمانع من موانع المسئولية الجنائية
مقدمة : 

- تعريف الإكراه : 

-أنواع الإكراه:

- المبحث الأول: الإكراه المادي 
أولاً: تعريفه 
ثانياً: شروطه 
ثالثاً: طبيعته 

- المبحث الثاني: الإكراه المعنوي 
أولاً: تعريفه 
ثانياً: شروطه 
ثالثاً: صوره 
رابعاً: طبيعته 

- المبحث الثالث: المسؤولية المدنية للمكرَه 

- المبحث الرابع : الحالات غير المانعة من العقاب 
أولاً: المهابة 
ثانياً:الانفعال
ثالثاً: الهوى 

- خاتمة





الإكراه كمانع للعقاب 
مقدمة:
لكي يكون الشخص مسؤولاً جزائياً عن سلوكه المنحرف فلا بد من توافر شرطي المسؤولية 
الجزائية عند قيامه بهذا السلوك ,وهذان الشرطان هما :
- الإدراك (الوعي): وهو قدرة الإنسان على فهم ماهية الفعل الذي سيرتكبه0(1)
- حرية الاختيار : وهو أن تكون إرادة الإنسان سليمة وغير مقيدة بقيد يضيق منها أو يعدمها0 
فإذا كان الشخص متمتعاً بحرية الاختيار، لكنه غير كامل الإدراك, وغير قادر على فهم ماهية 
تصرفاته والنتائج المترتبة عليها ,فإنه لا يكون مسؤولاً جزائياً عن تصرفاته0
وموانع العقاب التي أخذ بها المشرع السوري بالاستناد إلى اختلال هذا الشرط هي: الغلط المادي, والقصر, والجنون, والسكر ,والتسمم بالمخدرات 0 
أما إذا كان الشخص كامل الإدراك, لكنه غير متمتع بحرية الاختيار, وغير قادر على توجيه
سلوكه على النحو الذي يريد,فلا يُعقل في هذه الحالة أن يُساءل جزائياً عن التصرفات 
الصادرة عنه وهو خاضع للقوة القاهرة التي قيدت أو منعت حرية اختياره ،وقد اعتبرت الشريعة الإسلامية الإكراه مؤثراً على المسؤولية الجزائية للشخص الخاضع للإكراه0قال تعالى:"من كفر بالله من بعد إيمانه إلا من أُكره و قلبه مطمئنٌ بالإيمان"(2) ويقول النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام:"رُفع عن أمتي الخطأ والنسيان وما استُكرهوا عليه"(3)،وكذلك فإن نظام روما الأساسي للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية قد أخذ بالإكراه كمانع للمسؤولية الجزائية(4)0

وقد وضع المشرع السوري تحت عنوان" القوة القاهرة"ثلاث حالات هي5) 
1- القوة الغالبة (الإكراه المادي )
2- الإكراه المعنوي 
3- حالة الضرورة 
وسندرس في هذا البحث الإكراه كمانع للعقاب استناداً إلى فقد الشخص حرية اختياره0 


- تعريف الإكراه:
الإكراه في اللغة:هو حمل الغير على أمرلايرضاه قهراً ,فقد جاء في المصباح المنير : 
"أكرهْتُهُ على الأمر إكراهاً، حملته عليه قهراً، يٌقال فعلتُه كًَرهاً، أي إكراهاً، وعليه قوله: طوعاً وكرها"( 1)0وجاء في قاموس تاج العروس: "الكُره بالضم ما أكرهت نفسك عليه، وبالفتح ما أكرهَك غيرك عليه ،جئتُك كُرهاً ،أدخلتني كَََََََرهاً"(2)0 
والإكراه بصفة عامةهو: 
ضغط مادي أو معنوي, يمارسه المكرِه على المكرَه, لسلب إرادته أو التأثير فيها ليتصرف المكرَه وفقاً لما يريده القائم بالإكراه3 0 
وعلى هذا فإن الإكراه شأنه شأن باقي موانع العقاب لا يستفيد منه إلامن تعرض له , بمعنى أن 
موانع العقاب شخصية ،لا يستفيد منها بقية المساهمين, كمن يكره آخر على قتل إنسان بمساعدة شريك كامل الحرية و الاختيار, فإن من يستفيد من مانع العقاب هو من أُخضِع للإكراه فقط ،وتقع المسؤولية الجزائية على من قام بالإكراه0


-أنواع الإكراه:
يقسم فقهاء القانون الإكراه إلى إكراه مادي وآخر معنوي(4) ،وذلك طبقاً لنوع الضغط المباشر على المُكرَه, وعلى هذا سندرس أنواع الإكراه في مبحثين: 
- المبحث الأول: الإكراه المادي (القوة الغالبة)
- المبحث الثاني: الإكراه المعنوي 


المبحث الأول 
( الإكراه المادي ) 

أولا:ً تعريفه 
لم يعرف المشرع السوري الإكراه المادي, فيمكن أن يعرف بأنه :
هو الإكراه الذي تستخدم فيه قوة مادية تمارس على الفاعل مباشرة ، فتشلّ إرادته ، وتفقده حرية اختياره ، ولا يستطيع مقاومتها ، فيقوم بالجريمة مدفوعاً بها(5)0
ويعرفه البعض : بأنه قوة مادية، يستحيل على شخص مقاومتها, تسيطر على أعضاء جسمه,
وتسخرها في عمل أو امتناع عن عمل يعاقب عليه القانون(1) 0

وقد يكون الإكراه المادي ناشئاً عن(2) : 
1- حادث طبيعي , كمن يقذفه الموج على الشاطئ , وهو ممنوع من دخول البلاد , أوكمن يمنعه الطوفان من أداء الشهادة , والرجل الملزم بوضع مصباح على حفرة حفرها ليحول دون وقوع أحد فيها , فتطفئه الرياح دون خطأ منه 0
2- عمل حيوان, كالراعي الذي تدخل أغنامه أرض الغير لأن الذئاب هاجمتها, وراكب الفرس 
إذا جمحت واستعمل كل قواه الجسمانية لكي يكبح جماحها , فلم يفلح فأصابت شخصاً ,
لكن هنا إذا أخذ عليه خطأ جزائي, فيمكن أن يسأل عن جريمة غير مقصودة(3) 0
3- عمل إنسان, كالمستحم الذي ظهر عارياً لأن لصاً سرق ثيابه, وكالمزور الذي أمسك شخص
آخر بيده عنوة, ووضع توقيعه على ورقة, وكذلك الرجل الذي يضع مسدساً في يد آخر 
ويمسك بيده ويجعله يطلق النار فيقتل خصمه 0
4- سبب داخلي كامن في جسد من أتى الفعل الذي يعده القانون جريمة ، كسائق السيارة الذي يصاب بشلل أو بإغماء أو بعمى مفاجئ يعجزه عن السيطرة على قيادة السيارة فيصدم إنساناً فيقتله(4)
4-فعل القانون، أو فعل السلطات العامة، كما لو أُوقع حجز قانوني على شخص فمنعه من أداء مال مستحق عليه ، أو رد أمانة طلبت منه ، وكذلك كما لو أوقف رجل الشرطة السير في طريق عام لحادث وقع فيه فاضطر سائق سيارة للسير باتجاه ممنوع السير فيه(5) 0 
وبهذا فإن الإكراه المادي له مصادر متعددة في حين أن الإكراه المعنوي -كما سنرى- يكون مصدره الإنسان فقط ، حيث أن الإنسان هو من يمارس التهديد على المكرَه بوسائل شتى للتأثير في إرادته ، وجعله يتصرف على نحو معين0

ثانياً: شروطه 
لقد بين المشرع شروط الإكراه في المادة (226) حيث جاء فيها :
"1- لا عقاب على من أكرهته قوة مادية أو معنوية لم يستطع إلى دفعها سبيلاً0
2- من وُجد في تلك الحالة بخطأ منه عوقب عند الاقتضاء كفاعل جريمة غير مقصودة"0 
و على هذا فقد قيد المشرع حالة الإكراه المادي بالشروط التالية : 
1- وجود قوة قاهرة تعدم إرادة المكرَه0
2- عدم إمكان دفع هذه القوة القاهرة سواء بالهرب منها ، أم بالصبر عليها ، أم بردها ، أم بإبطال مفعولها بالمقاومة ، أم بالالتجاء إلى من يحمي منها إنساناً كان أم دولة أم مكاناً ، وما إلى ذلك من سبل تدفع الإكراه أو تتغلب عليه (1)، و يعود لقاضي الموضوع تقدير توافر الاستحالة المطلقة من عدم توافرها استناداً إلى ظروف وملابسات كل قضية على حده0 
3- أن لا يكون الفاعل قد وضع نفسه بسبب خطأ منه في حالة الإكراه, فمن الثابت قانوناً أن لا 
يكون الفاعل قد تسبب شخصياً في الحادث المفاجئ, أو على الأقل أن لا يكون قد ارتكب خطأ أوجده حتماً في الحالة القاهرة, بمعنى أنه كان لإرادته نصيب في الخضوع لحادث الإكراه, 
ومن ثم في الفعل الجرمي الذي صدر عنه بسبب ذلك (2)0
فقد ورد في المادة (226 ) ف 2 : "من وجد في تلك الحالة بخطأ منه عوقب عند الاقتضاء 
كفاعل جريمة غير مقصودة 0"
ويمكن القول أن المقصود بعبارة (عند الاقتضاء ) هي الحالة التي يكون الجرم فيها ممكن الحدوث بصورة غير قصدية , فعندها يعاقب الفاعل بهذه الصفة ، وأما إذا كانت غير ممكنة الحدوث إلا بصورة قصدية، فلا يطبق حكم الفقرة الثانية من المادة ( 226 ) عليه , بل يقتضي الرجوع إلى القاعدة العامة لحالة الإكراه المادي (3)،ومعنى ذلك أنه إذا أقدم الفاعل على جريمته تحت تأثير الإكراه, وكان وقوعه في الإكراه بخطأ منه وكانت الجريمة قصدية بطبيعتها , أي لا يمكن أن تكون إلا مقصودة كالسرقة والاحتيال, فإن الإكراه لا ينتج أثره في رفع المسؤولية عن الفاعل , بل يبقى الفاعل مسؤولاً عن جريمته كما لو أقدم عليها حراً مختاراً0
وقد كرست هذه الشروط في قرار لمحكمة النقض السورية(4) في قضية جندي ذهب في إجازة , ثم ذهب إلى لبنان متسللاً ليلتحق بخطيبته, وهناك قبض عليه لدخوله البلاد خلافاً للقانون , وحين أعيد إلى سورية أحيل للقضاء العسكري , فدفع بأنه كان تحت تأثير قوة قاهرة , ولكن المحكمة رفضت دفعه ووضعت الشروط الثلاث التالية للقوة القاهرة : 
1- حادث مستقل عن إرادة الشخص وقع دون خطأ منه 0
2- لا يستطيع أن يتنبأ به 0
3- لا يستطيع أن يقاومه 0
نلاحظ في قرار المحكمة السابق ذكره أن الجندي أحيل إلى القضاء العسكري نتيجة تأخره 
عن التحاقه بقطعته العسكرية في الموعد المحدد ، فدفع هذا الجندي بوجود قوة قاهرة حالت بينه وبين التحاقه في هذا الموعد , فردت المحكمة دفعه, وحددت الشروط آنفة الذكر للقوة القاهرة , 
وقد اختل أحد شروطها وهو أن يكون الحادث مستقل عن إرادة الشخص, ووقع دون خطأ منه0
و في اجتهاد آخر لمحكمة النقض"إن مرض صاحب الإصطبل لا يشكل قوة قاهرة تعفيه من مسؤولية وجود بضائع مهربة فيه لأنه كان بإمكانه أن يعهد إلى شخص آخر بإدارة أمواله ومن بينها ذلك الإصطبل ، كما أن دخول الغيرإليه ووضعه أشياءه فيه هو أمر متوقع الحصول طالما أن بابه و نافذته غير مصانين مما ينفي القول بقيام القوة القاهرة لانتفاء أحد شروطها ، وهو عدم إمكان التوقع" (5) 0
ثالثاً: طبيعته
يرى البعض : في تبرير عدم العقاب على التصرفات الناجمة عن الإكراه المادي أنه يعتبر معدماً للمسؤولية لانعدام الإرادة كلية , ومن ثم لا يمكن إسناد الجريمة إلى الفاعل من الناحية المادية , فالإكراه المادي يعدم النشاط الجنائي ,ويقطع رابطة السببية بين عنصري الركن المادي في الجريمة , فالمكرَه مادياً لم يرتكب فعله بناءً على إرادته , بل استخدم كالآلة في ارتكاب الفعل,
ولم تتجه إرادته إلى تحقيق النتيجة المترتبة على الفعل الذي استخدم في القيام به , لذا تنعدم مسؤوليته , لانتفاء أهم عناصرها ,وهي الإرادة التي سُلبت من المكرَه (1)0
ويرى البعض الآخر : أن فكرة تعطيل الإرادة غير مقبولة في تبرير فكرة الإكراه المادي في كثير من حالاته ، فمن اضطر للظهور في طريق عام عارياً نتيجة سرقة ثيابه لم تتعطل إرادته كلية ، ويرون أن التعليل الصحيح لمنع العقاب هو أن الأساس الذي يجب أن تبنى عليه فكرة العقاب هو وجود الإرادة الآثمة ، لا مجرد وجود الإرادة فقط ، وعلى اعتبار هذا الشرط فإن الإثم غير متوافر في حالة الإكراه المادي ، والإثم يتمثل بنية الإضرار أو بالرغبة الشريرة التي تدفع فاعل الجريمة لاقترافها ، فإذا افتقد الإثم في فعل الإنسان فليس من العدالة ولا من مصلحة المجتمع أن يعاقب هذا الإنسان على فعله0(2)
و الذي أرى أن الرأي الأول هو الأرجح ، حيث أن كل حالات الإكراه المادي تكون معدمة للإرادة و لحرية الاختيار وإلا فإنها تعتبر منضوية تحت عنوان الإكراه المعنوي ، كما سنرى ، حيث يفترض فيه أن تكون إرادة الشخص مقيدة وغير معدومة0 

المبحث الثاني 
( الإكراه المعنوي )
أولاً: تعريفه
يعرفه البعض: بأنه الإكراه الذي ينشأ عن خوف الفاعل من إصابته بضرر فادح إذا لم يرتكب الفعل المحرم, أولم يمتنع عن القيام بفعل يفرض القانون عليه القيام به(3) 0
كما يعرفه البعض :بأنه الضغط على الحرية بالتخويف بضرر حالّ(4) 0
ولم يورد المشرع السوري تعريفاً للإكراه المعنوي، وإنما اكتفى بالإشارة إلى كونه مانعاً للعقاب،
كما هو حال الإكراه المادي(5) 0
وعلى هذا فإن الإكراه المعنوي هو قوة مادية أو معنوية لا تمس الشخص مساً مادياً مباشراً ، و إنما تخلق فيه حالة نفسية من الخوف والفزع ، فيقدم على جريمته لتجنب الخطر الذي أحدثته هذه القوة ، في حين أن الإكراه المادي - كما رأينا- هو قوة مادية محسوسة تقع على الفاعل بشكل مادي محسوس ومباشر ، فتشلّ إرادته أو تعدمها (6)0 

ثانياً: شروطه 
لم يفرق المشرع السوري بين الإكراه المادي والإكراه المعنوي , وأخضعهما للشروط نفسها , والتي ذكرناها عند بحث شروط الإكراه المادي , ولكن يمكن القول أن الإكراه المادي يعدم الإرادة كلية في حين أن الإكراه المعنوي يقيد الإرادة ولا يلغيها ، فاستحالة دفع القوة القاهرة في حالة الإكراه المعنوي نسبية ، فهي ممكنة ، حيث يقارن المكرَه بين الضرر الواقع نتيجة استجابته لضغط المكرِه وذلك الذي يترتب على عدم استجابته له ، ويختار أهونهما عليه ، وكون الاستحالة نسبية يجعلها تختلف من شخص لآخر بحسب سنه و قوته وغيرها من صفاته الشخصية ، ويعود أمر تقدير ذلك إلى قاضي الموضوع0 


ثالثاً : صوره
يمكن للإكراه المعنوي أن يأخذ إحدى صورتين: 
الصورة الأولى: تفترض استعمال العنف للتأثير على الإرادة , وذلك كحبس شخص, أو ضربه , أو تهديده باستمرار ذلك حتى يقبل ارتكاب الجريمة , ويلحق بالعنف كل الوسائل المادية التي تؤثر على الإرادة , دون أن تعدمها , كإعطاء شخص مادة مخدرة أو مسكرة على نحو لا يفقده الوعي , ولكن يقلل منه0(1)

الصورة الثانية : وهذه الصورة تتجرد من العنف, ويقتصر فيها الإكراه على مجرد التهديد, كتهديد شخص بالقتل , أو تهديده بخطف شخص عزيز عليه إذا لم يمتثل لأمر القائم بالإكراه, وكذلك أيضاً إذا هدد شخص سيدةً لتمكنه منها أو يخطف وليدها , فهنا قد تمتثل هذه السيدة تحت وطأة التهديد لما يريد , وكذلك السجان الذي يسلّم مفتاح السجن لأحد المسجونين تحت تأثير التهديد بقتله (2)0

رابعاً: طبيعته 
لقد تعددت الآراء الفقهية المفسرة لطبيعة الإكراه المعنوي , نذكر منها: 
الرأي الأول: يرى البعض أن الإكراه المعنوي يؤدي إلى انتفاء القصد الجنائي لدى المكرَه , 
ولكن هذا الرأي لا يمكن الاستناد إليه , لأن المكرَه معنوياً أراد الجريمة , لأنه وازن بين الشرين,
واختار أحدهما , فإرادته لم تنعدم , بل ضاق نطاق اختياره , ومن ثم فالقصد لديه لم ينتف(3) 0

الرأي الثاني: إن الإكراه المعنوي, بحسب هذا الرأي, هو عذر معفي من العقاب , ولا ينفي الركن المعنوي , ولا يمكن الأخذ بهذا الرأي لأن المنادين به لا تخلو حججهم من التناقض , فحين يقولون بأن الإكراه المعنوي لا ينفي الركن المعنوي (الأمر الذي يتضمن قيام الإثم من جانب الفاعل ) إذا بهم يلتمسون له الإعفاء من العقاب، لأن الرجل العادي من شأنه لو وجد مكان المكرَه لارتكب الجريمة مثلما ارتكبها الأخير ( الأمر الذي يدل على انتفاء الإثم من جانب الفاعل ) ,
والواقع أنه إما أن يحمّل الفاعل بالإثم, أو أن يرتفع عنه, فلا يمكن أن يكون آثماً وغير آثم في آن واحد (1)0

الرأي الثالث : والذي يقول بأن الإكراه المعنوي يعدم الأهلية الجزائية , ومن ثم يمتنع عقابه عن الأفعال التي أتاها تحت وطأة الضغط و التهديد , لكن لا يمكن الاستناد لهذا الرأي , لأنه من الصعب إيجاد علاقة بين الإكراه المعنوي وفكرة الأهلية الجزائية , إذ أن الأهلية لا تعدو أن تكون حالة أو وصفاً يتوافر في الشخص متى ثبت أنه وقت ارتكاب الجريمة كان متمتعاً بالقدرة على التمييز و الإدراك (2) 0وتنتفي الأهلية متى انتفى التمييز أو الإدراك، في حين أنه في حالة الإكراه المعنوي نجد أن المكرَه متمتع بملكة التمييز والإدراك , لكن حريته في الاختيار هي التي تضيق 
فالإكراه المعنوي ينال من حرية الاختيار، ويقتصر في العادة على موقف بعينه, ويتمثل أثره في
سلوك محدد , وهو بذلك لا يُفقد المكرَه أهليته , بل يظل برغم الإكراه أهلاً لتحمل المسؤولية(3) 0


الرأي الرابع: 
والذي يرى أن التفسير الصحيح لعدم العقاب في الإكراه المعنوي أنه مانع من موانع المسؤولية, وذلك لعدم توافر شروط قيام الركن المعنوي , فلا يكفي لتأثيم إرادة الفاعل أن يكون أهلاً لتحمل المسؤولية الجنائية , وأن تنصرف إرادته للفعل الذي يجرمه القانون أو الامتناع عن الفعل الذي يتطلبه القانون , وإنما يلزَم بالإضافة إلى ذلك أن يكون الفاعل قد باشر نشاطه في ظروف طبيعية من شأنها أن تسمح بتكوين إرادة حرة واعية ، ومن باشر جريمته تحت وطأة الإكراه المعنوي , 
يباشرها في ظروف شاذة لا تسمح له بتكوين إرادة حرة , فينتفي الإثم والخطأ أوالإسناد المعنوي , ومن ثم ينتفي الركن المعنوي(4) 0

و الذي أرى أن الإكراه المعنوي يمنع المسؤولية الجزائية استناداً إلى اختلال أحد شروطها و هو حرية الاختيار ، لكن ذلك لم يصل إلى الحد الذي نقول فيه بانعدام الركن المعنوي إذ أن قصد ارتكاب الجريمة متوافر دفعاً للضرر الناجم عن الإكراه0
وجدير بالذكر أن المشرع السوري اعتبر الإكراه من موانع العقاب , فهذه الموانع التي عدّدها المشرع تمنع المسؤولية والعقاب , ولا تمنع العقاب وحده , وهكذا فإن اصطلاح موانع المسؤولية 
أكثر شمولاً و دلالة على مضمونه من اصطلاح موانع العقاب(5) 0
المبحث الثالث
(المسؤولية المدنية للمكرَه)

يسلم الفقهاء بأن موانع المسؤولية الجزائية بشكل عام لا تمنع من قيام المسؤولية المدنية، إلا أن المسؤولية المترتبة على الإكراه كانت محل خلاف بينهم :

فالبعض يرى أن موانع المسؤولية الجزائية جميعها بما فيها الإكراه لا تمنع من قيام المسؤولية المدنية ، حيث أنها لا تمحو الصفة الجرمية (1)0و بهذا الرأي أخذ المشرع السوري ، حيث أنه اعتبر الإكراه بنوعيه مانعاً للعقاب ، ويترتب على ذلك أنه لا ينفي الصفة الجرمية عن الفعل ، و قد أعلن حكماً عاماً بشأن كافة موانع العقاب مفاده أنها لا تعفي إطلاقاً من الالتزامات المدنية ، حيث جاء في المادة /183/ :
"1- كل جريمة تلحق بالغير ضرراً مادياً كان أو أدبياً تلزم الفاعل بالتعويض0
2- تجب الالتزامات المدنية على فاعل الجريمة الذي استفاد من أحد أسباب الإعفاء"0 

بينما يفرق البعض الآخر بين الإكراه المادي والإكراه المعنوي:

1- بالنسبة للإكراه المادي : إن المكرَه مادياً لا يأتي فعله عن إرادة، بل يساق إلى إتيان الفعل، فهو أداة فقط تستخدم في ارتكاب الفعل ،ومن ثم فهو لم يخطئ ولايساءل جزائياً عن فعله ، كما أن المادة /164/ مدني سوري ، والمقابلة للمادة /163/ مدني مصري تنص على أن: " كل خطأ سبب ضرراً للغير يلزم من ارتكبه بالتعويض"0 و تطبيقاً لهذه المادة تنتفي المسؤولية المدنية عن المكرَه مادياً لأنه انتفى من جانبه عنصر الخطأ ، وهو أحد عناصر المسؤولية المدنية(2)، وفي اجتهاد لمحكمة النقض المصرية : "لا مسؤولية على المتهم ولا على المسؤول بالمال عن الحق المدني متى كانت الواقعة ناشئة عن حادث قهري لا يد للمتهم للمتهم فيه ولا قوة له في منعه "(3) 0 

2 - أما بالنسبة للإكراه المعنوي : فإن المكرَه قد اختارأهون الشرين ، فهو يساءل عما سببه من أضرار للغير طبقاً للمادة /169/مدني سوري المقابلة للمادة/168/ مدني مصري ،والتي تنص على أن: "من سبب ضراراً للغير ليتفادى ضراراً أكبر محدقاً به أو بغيره لا يكون ملزماً إلا بالتعويض الذي يراه القاضي مناسباً"(4)0
و الذي أرى أنه في حالة الإكراه المادي لا يمكن أن ننسب إلى المكرَه ، الذي كان أشبه بآلة في يد المكرِه ، خطأ يمكن أن يحاسب عليه لا جزائياً ولا مدنياً ، و بهذا القول لا أنفي الصفة الجرمية عن فعل المكرِه و إنما فقط أنسبه إلى القائم بالإكراه ، والذي يفترض أن يتحمل هو المسؤولية المدنية فهو من ينسب إليه الخطأ وهو من أراد إحداث النتيجة الجرمية ، و هناك رابطة سببية تربط بين خطئه و النتيجة الضارة ، فهو المسؤول مدنياً و ليس المكرَه0


المبحث الرابع
( الحالات غير المانعة من العقاب)
لقد نص المشرع السوري في المادة (227) ف (1) على حالات لا تعتبر من موانع العقاب, حيث جاء فيها : " إن المهابة و حالات الانفعال و الهوى ليست مانعة للعقاب "0
وقد يكون هذا الاستبعاد منعاً للتوسع في تفسير النصوص, وهذه الحالات هي: 
( المهابة - الانفعال - الهوى ) 

أولاً: المهابةً 
المهابة هي الخوف المنبعث من الاحترام(1) ، و المهابة لغة: " الإجلال و المخافة "(2)، فمن المقرر قانوناً أن موقف التقدير والاحترام المقترن بالطاعة والتنفيذ تجاه الأهل والأساتذة والأولياء لا يعتبر من قبيل الإكراه المعنوي بالنسبة للأولاد والتلاميذ، فمهما اشتدت مؤشرات غيظهم وغضبهم فإن الخوف المنبعث عن ذلك لا يشكل مبرراً لسلوك الجريمة(3)0 
فمن ارتكب جريمة قتل امتثالاً لأمر والده ( الذي امتلأ قلبه بنار الثأر) لا يعتبر واقعاً تحت إكراه معنوي يمنع العقاب ويرفع المسؤولية ، وفي اجتهاد لمحكمة النقض المصرية "لا يجوز للقاصر أن يعتذر عن جريمة ارتكبها بأنه مكرَه على ارتكابها بأمر والده " (4)0

ثانياً: الانفعال 
الانفعال في علم النفس: هو اضطراب عام ، أو تغير مفاجئ ، يشمل الفرد نفساً و جسماً ، ويحدث نتيجة لمثير خارجي ، أو منبه داخلي (5)، و الآثار النفسية الناجمة عن هذه الحالة والتي تشكل عامل ضغط على إرادة الإنسان لا تعد مانعاً للعقاب إلا إذا كان شديداً ينعدم معه وعي الإنسان وإرادته (المادة 227- الفقرة 2)0

ثالثاً: الهوى 
يعنى بالهوى في القانون ما يحتويه هذا المضمون في علم النفس , فيشمل العواطف , والميول, 
والغرائز على مختلف أنواعها كالغضب , والبغض , والحقد , والحسد 000إلخ 
ومما لاشك فيه أن غالبية الجرائم ترتد في مصدرها الأصلي إلى النفس الإنسانية , أي أنها نتيجة عاطفة أو غلواء أخطاء الفاعل في إخضاع عقله وتفكيره واتزانه لهما (1)0 
أما الواقع القانوني فيقضي باعتبار المسؤولية الجنائية قائمة بكاملها بحق المتهمين بالجرائم العاطفية , وباستحقاقهم العقوبة المقررة بالنسبة المعينة , ويمنع الاحتجاج بالإكراه المعنوي وبالأعذار القانونية , ويكتفى بترك الحرية التقديرية لقاضي الموضوع في منح الأسباب التخفيفية , إذا شاء , حسب الظروف , ولا يمكن أن يشكل الهوى سبباً مانعاً للمسؤولية ما لم يتحول إلى جنون مطبق (2)0 





خاتمة:

نخلص مما تقدم إلى أن إعفاء المكرَه من العقاب أمر منطقي،يتفق و مبادئ العدالة و القانون الطبيعي، فمن أتى فعلاً و هو مُختلّ الإرادة، أو كان مسلوباً إيّاها ، فإنه لا يعتبر آثماً و مستحقاً للعقوبة، فمِن أهدف العقوبة أن تكون زاجرة للمجرم أو مُصلحة له ، و المكرَه لا يحتاج إلى أيٍّ منهما،فمن المفترض أنه شخص سويّ، و فرد صالح ، اضطُرّ إلى ارتكاب الجريمة جبراً عنه0 

****************************************
******************************









مراجع البحث

1- د0عبد الفتاح، محمد السعيد،أثر الإكراه على الإرادة في المواد الجنائية،دارالنهضة العربية ،
القاهرة 2002م0
2- د0حومد،عبد الوهاب،المفصّل في شرح قانون العقوبات القسم العام،المطبعة الجديدة ،
دمشق 1990م0
3- الزغبي ،فريد،الموسوعة الجزائية،ج5 ،دار صادر،بيروت الطبعة الثالثة 1995 م 0 
4- د0 السراج ، عبود ،قانون العقوبات ،القسم العام ،مديرية الكتب الجامعية 1999م0
5- أبو زهرة ،محمد ،الجريمة و العقوبة في الفقه الإسلامي،القاهرة ، دار الفكر العربي1998م،
مطبعة المدني0 
6- الغباش ، عبد الرحمن ، رسالة علمية لنيل الإجازة في الانتقال إلى جدول الأساتذة ،بعنوان :
" موانع العقاب في الفقه والاجتهاد والقانون"، طبع مكتب البنقسلي ،عام 1987م 
7- برنامج المكتبة الشاملة ، إشراف و توزيع مركز شهباء الشام،عمار مصطفى بازرباشي0
8- السراج ،عبود، التشريع الجزائي المقارن في الفقه الإسلامي والقانون السوري،ج1،الطبعة 
السادسة ،منشورات جامعة دمشق 2002-2003م 
9- خطيب ، عدنان ، موجز القانون الجزائي ، الكتاب الأول ،المبادئ العامة في قانون العقوبات، 
مطبعة جامعة دمشق ، 1963م 10- د0 ربيع ، حسن ، شرح قانون العقوبات السوري القسم العام ، الكتاب الأول ، النظرية 
العامة للجريمة ، مركز جامعة القاهرة للتعليم المفتوح ، طبعة خاصة لسوريا 2002م 
11- د0عالية ، سمير ، شرح قانون العقوبات القسم العام ، مجد ، المؤسسة الجامعية للدراسات 
و النشر والتوزيع 2002م 
12- الفلسفة و العلوم الإنسانية "علم النفس و الأخلاق " ، المؤسسة العامة للمطبوعات والكتب 
المدرسية ،2006/2007م ، كتاب مقرر على الصف الثالث الثانوي*

----------

